# Funktionsweise von Wimax



## danielmueller (22. Juni 2004)

Also ich möchte genauer wissen wie wimax eigentlich funktioniert, und zwar Physikalisch wenn ich googele dann finde ich nur  "Wie richtet man sein Wlan ein, Was gibts für Sicherheislöcher"  sowas will ich aber nicht kennt jemand eine Seite auf der das Möglichst gut erklärt ist? I


----------

